# TiVo Desktop 2.6.1 - Read This



## TiVoPony

Hey all,

There is a new version of TiVo Desktop available today for download (version 2.6.1).

It has improved recovery from interrupted transfers between the PC and DVR, but it also provides an updated Windows Certificate for TiVo Desktop. The certificate used in prior versions of TiVo Desktop is about to expire, so you'll want to get 2.6.1. Without this certificate update it will not be possible to manually transfer programs from your PC to your TiVo DVR (all other Desktop functionality should continue to work fine however).

You can download TiVo Desktop 2.6.1 here.

For customers who are using an older operating system (e.g. Windows 2000) and cannot update to Desktop 2.6.1, there is a separate certificate updater available. You'll find the link for this updater on this page. It's listed under the first 'step' on the page.

Update now so you don't lose the ability to transfer shows from your PC to your TiVo DVR. Thanks!

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## morac

Thanks for the update.


----------



## alleybj

is this different from the version I downloaded two weeks ago that had the bad memory leak? I had to remove it and go back to 2.5.1; if not, what do I need to do to retain the ability to transfer recordings from pc to tivo with 2.5.1? thanks


----------



## CuriousMark

alleybj said:


> is this different from the version I downloaded two weeks ago that had the bad memory leak? I had to remove it and go back to 2.5.1; if not, what do I need to do to retain the ability to transfer recordings from pc to tivo with 2.5.1? thanks


In that case do the security certificate update that TiVoPony recommends for Windows 2000 users.


TiVoPony said:


> For customers who are using an older operating system (e.g. Windows 2000) and cannot update to Desktop 2.6.1, there is a separate certificate updater available. You'll find the link for this updater on this page. It's listed under the first 'step' on the page.


----------



## HDTiVo

Can I use the Cert updater to keep my TD 2.3 regardless of OS?


----------



## alleybj

ok, I downloaded the certificate update software, but when I run it, it tells me the update was unsuccessful; any thoughts? I'm running xp; thanks


----------



## TiVoJerry

alleybj said:


> ok, I downloaded the certificate update software, but when I run it, it tells me the update was unsuccessful; any thoughts? I'm running xp; thanks


Try unzipping it before you run it, rather than attempt running it from the zipped file.


----------



## JeffKusnitz

alleybj said:


> is this different from the version I downloaded two weeks ago that had the bad memory leak? I had to remove it and go back to 2.5.1; if not, what do I need to do to retain the ability to transfer recordings from pc to tivo with 2.5.1? thanks


Can you describe the memory leak you had? I had one involving auto-transfer of shows, and another that was somehow related to when I recorded mpegs from elsewhere (using a tuner card in my PC) and put them in my Tivo recordings directory.

In both cases, TivoServer.exe would end up using 200-300MB of memory after 8 hours.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## alleybj

the unzipping worked; thanks. My memory leak was extreme: minutes after loading-- 1,800 mb; no activity to prompt it at the time; I had memory leaks with earlier versions, but nothing like this


----------



## ColorblindPICASO

TiVoPony said:


> Hey all,
> 
> There is a new version of TiVo Desktop available today for download (version 2.6.1).
> 
> It has improved recovery from interrupted transfers between the PC and DVR, but it also provides an updated Windows Certificate for TiVo Desktop. The certificate used in prior versions of TiVo Desktop is about to expire, so you'll want to get 2.6.1. Without this certificate update it will not be possible to manually transfer programs from your PC to your TiVo DVR (all other Desktop functionality should continue to work fine however).
> 
> You can download TiVo Desktop 2.6.1 here.
> 
> ....
> 
> Cheers,
> Pony


Thanks for posting here. That saved at least one services call to support!


----------



## sathead

TiVoPony said:


> Hey all,
> There is a new version of TiVo Desktop available today for download (version 2.6.1).
> It has improved recovery from interrupted transfers between the PC and DVR
> Pony


I DL'd 2.6.1 (free version) last night, I had a problematic show that fails to download to my PC. Figured I'd give it a try with 2.6.1- Upon transfer failure I looked for some sort of "resume failed transfer" option in the new TiVo Desktop 2.6.1 and didn't see any options for "recovery from interrupted transfers"???
Where's the recovery feature???
Help....


----------



## RonInIrvine

Configuration: TiVo series 3 w/ rev. 9.2a software; TiVo desktop rev. 2.6.1; Windows XP Pro w/ all current patches and firewall disabled. I also downloaded and successfully installed (or re-installed) just the current certificate as linked to by TiVoPony.

What works: TiVo successfully accesses music and photos on home LAN plus Yahoo and various other WAN resources such as CNET show download. PC can successfully download shows from TiVo.

What doesn't work: TiVo can't upload shows from PC - even shows that were downloaded from itself. Error message is essentially "program not transfered because of a transfer error. you might want to try again".

PC and TiVo rebooted (in that order) with no effect.

Suggestions?


----------



## dwgsp

Does everyone who is using Tivo Desktop need to upgrade to 2.6.1? I am currently running version 2.3, and if it's not about to break I don;t want to "fix" it. 

Tnx,
/Don


----------



## AZ_Tivo

- The new version should have the ability to uninstall the old version. 
- One should be able to push recordings from Tivo to PC. Get rid of that save to VCR. Change it to Save to PC.


----------



## CuriousMark

dwgsp said:


> Does everyone who is using Tivo Desktop need to upgrade to 2.6.1? I am currently running version 2.3, and if it's not about to break I don;t want to "fix" it.


Then do the certificate update


----------



## 20TIL6

I'm running 2.6 right now. When installing 2.6.1, do I need to uninstall 2.6 first? Or can 2.6.1 just be installed 'over' 2.6?

When I upgraded from 2.5 to 2.6, I uninstalled 2.5 first. But I wondered if this is necessary with just a .1 version change.


----------



## drbeat

Well, this problem affected me too. This feature has worked fine for some time then suddenly stopped. After a couple of HOURS of MY TIME troubleshooting, re-installing software, clearing caches, verifying network configuration, etc. I came here and found the answer from the trusty forum. Kudos again.

TO TIVO MORONS:
Way to knock another one out of the park. Now Playing List breaks on my TiVo because your cert expired. NO WARNING was sent to me, NO MESSAGE appeared on my TiVo, NOTHING. THANKS. You knew this was a problem and would affect people and didn't warn them. WAY TO GO!

You also DON"T BOTHER TO MENTION that the video publishing changed from 2.4 to 2.6.1 and the new version now complains about upgrading to Plus just to display videos from PC to my TiVo AS I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN ABLE TO DO. The upgrade notice on TiVo's site doesn't mention this little gotcha. Luckily I downgraded back to 2.4 and fixed the certificate using the batch command provided. OF COURSE, the morons at TiVo don't bother to CLEARLY EXPLAIN any of this to their customers.

One of these days TiVo, Bang right in the kisser and on to DirecTV! Get a clue.

~dr. beat


----------



## drbeat

Oh, and one other point...

I tried to supply feedback to the article linked above on TiVo's support site but they 1) don't allow you to rate or supply feedback to support articles like most modern/forward thinking FAQ systems do, and 2) don't provide an generic email address for this purpose. I'm certainly not going to waste my time *phoning* in my complaint!

Just to be clear. This forum is AWESOME and always helpful, thanks to the mods and other helpful posters. Maybe you can pin this article to the home page for other people who's Now Playing List's are also going blank -- I'm sure other frustrated users would appreciate it too.

My beef is only with TiVo who has a great product but so predictably shoots itself in the foot every time it comes to getting basic customer service right.

~dr. beat


----------



## HDTiVo

drbeat said:


> You also DON"T BOTHER TO MENTION that the video publishing changed from 2.4 to 2.6.1 and the new version now complains about upgrading to Plus just to display videos from PC to my TiVo AS I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN ABLE TO DO. The upgrade notice on TiVo's site doesn't mention this little gotcha.


Are you saying TiVoToCome only works with Plus in the new version?


----------



## Sasparilla

I just did the certificate update to v2.3.1 on my Win XP machine. Immediately after, I was able to see the items on my PC from my TiVo again and transfer from there again. (thank goodness) The certificate update works fine whether your on Win2k or Win XP (or probably Vista - guess on my point there).

Go with the Cert update if you don't want to play with a new TiVo Desktop installation.

(I'd installed v2.5 and v2.6 over the last couple of months, but they took minutes to load - some where in the loading process they would just hang, sometimes for 10 minutes, so I'd previously went back to v2.3.1 which fires up instantly and talks just fine to my TiVo HD)

Thanks for posting this Pony.


----------



## a56567go

TiVoPony said:


> Hey all,
> For customers who are using an older operating system (e.g. Windows 2000) and cannot update to Desktop 2.6.1, there is a separate certificate updater available. You'll find the link for this updater on this page. It's listed under the first 'step' on the page.
> 
> Update now so you don't lose the ability to transfer shows from your PC to your TiVo DVR. Thanks!
> 
> Cheers,
> Pony


dude! you're a life saver!!!! :up:


----------



## RonInIrvine

Still trying to solve this problem. Un-installed TiVo Desktop 2.6.1, downloaded new copy, rebooted PC, re-installed TiVo Desktop 2.6.1, verified Plus installed, verified linked to my account. Rebooted PC, re-verified Plus installed and account linked, verified Windows firewall disabled, verified anti-virus software disabled. Restarted TiVo. Waited a few minutes for whatever magic might happen to happen. Tried again to upload to TiVo from PC. Same sad result (being no result at all). Same error message. Anybody think of anything I should have done/looked at/verified but didn't?



RonInIrvine said:


> Configuration: TiVo series 3 w/ rev. 9.2a software; TiVo desktop rev. 2.6.1; Windows XP Pro w/ all current patches and firewall disabled. I also downloaded and successfully installed (or re-installed) just the current certificate as linked to by TiVoPony.
> 
> What works: TiVo successfully accesses music and photos on home LAN plus Yahoo and various other WAN resources such as CNET show download. PC can successfully download shows from TiVo.
> 
> What doesn't work: TiVo can't upload shows from PC - even shows that were downloaded from itself. Error message is essentially "program not transfered because of a transfer error. you might want to try again".
> 
> PC and TiVo rebooted (in that order) with no effect.
> 
> Suggestions?


----------



## RonInIrvine

More information: still can't upload saved content to TiVo from PC but I've discovered that I can upload and view .wmv files that I've created. Problem looks to be limited to .tivo files.

Possibly important note: the .tivo files I'm attempting to upload were created on my PC using Desktop rev. 2.5 and were downloaded from the Series 2 that I'd previously been using before I transferred my account to the new Series 3. Although my Media Key is unchanged on the Series 3, the Service Number obviously has changed.

Suggestions would be appreciated.



RonInIrvine said:


> Still trying to solve this problem. Un-installed TiVo Desktop 2.6.1, downloaded new copy, rebooted PC, re-installed TiVo Desktop 2.6.1, verified Plus installed, verified linked to my account. Rebooted PC, re-verified Plus installed and account linked, verified Windows firewall disabled, verified anti-virus software disabled. Restarted TiVo. Waited a few minutes for whatever magic might happen to happen. Tried again to upload to TiVo from PC. Same sad result (being no result at all). Same error message. Anybody think of anything I should have done/looked at/verified but didn't?


----------



## RonInIrvine

A couple of repeats of the guided setup, a couple of TiVo restarts, and a couple of PC reboots and the magic is back. Not sure where it went or why it came back but I'm happy now.



RonInIrvine said:


> More information: still can't upload saved content to TiVo from PC but I've discovered that I can upload and view .wmv files that I've created. Problem looks to be limited to .tivo files.
> 
> Possibly important note: the .tivo files I'm attempting to upload were created on my PC using Desktop rev. 2.5 and were downloaded from the Series 2 that I'd previously been using before I transferred my account to the new Series 3. Although my Media Key is unchanged on the Series 3, the Service Number obviously has changed.
> 
> Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## neutral

Maybe this explains why I can no longer see my PC in the NPL, but the TivoDesktop can connect to the Tivo.


----------



## rambler

I too must rip into Tivo on this. I wasted an hour trying to send a show from PC to tivo this morning before coming here. Surely they could have found a way to alert their customers. They have my email address, use it! Or send a message to my tivo!!!


----------



## RonInIrvine

I woke up this morning to find that the magic left sometime overnight. Or maybe when I powered-up my PC. Whatever happened, once again I can't transfer content from PC to TiVo except for files such as .wmv files that I created. Once again verified that media key is set, account is linked, and certificate updated without fixing the problem. I haven't bothered to re-install TiVo Desktop, do another guided setup or any of the other things that may have contributed to success on the last go-around. Boy, am I getting tired of this.



RonInIrvine said:


> A couple of repeats of the guided setup, a couple of TiVo restarts, and a couple of PC reboots and the magic is back. Not sure where it went or why it came back but I'm happy now.


----------



## murryamorris

I agree it would have been nice if Tivo had sent a message to the Tivo's about this. I also had to come to the site to find this. I installed 2.6.1 (was running 2.5.1) and it was taking over 30% of my CPU resources even when paused and not transferring. Set at lowest performance priority even. I'm going back to 2.5 and going to update the cert.


----------



## jhimmel

rambler said:


> I too must rip into Tivo on this. I wasted an hour trying to send a show from PC to tivo this morning before coming here. Surely they could have found a way to alert their customers. They have my email address, use it! Or send a message to my tivo!!!


Yup, wasted 2 hrs on it myself.


----------



## RonInIrvine

Rebooting the PC is the culprit. The specific problem seems to be that Desktop 2.6.1 somehow forgets the media key on reboot. Following a reboot, re-linking to my account, making sure that Plus is installed, re-installing the certificate, and even re-entering the media key don't fix the problem.

Re-installing Desktop 2.6.1 and then re-entering the media key (in spite of the fact that pop-up window says in bright red letters "media access key has been set" above a blank data entry box) is what makes it work. Nothing else seems to have any effect at all.

What a PITA.



RonInIrvine said:


> I woke up this morning to find that the magic left sometime overnight. Or maybe when I powered-up my PC. Whatever happened, once again I can't transfer content from PC to TiVo except for files such as .wmv files that I created. Once again verified that media key is set, account is linked, and certificate updated without fixing the problem. I haven't bothered to re-install TiVo Desktop, do another guided setup or any of the other things that may have contributed to success on the last go-around. Boy, am I getting tired of this.


----------



## benc247

OK, I've been running 2.4a for the longest time and today couldn't get content from my PC to TIVO. I thought, "it's time for an update". I had 2.5 downloaded just not installed. I found 2.6.1 was available and tried installing that. It stated that I needed to manually uninstall 2.4a first. I did this and now can't install 2.5 or 2.6.1. I get an Installer Infomation window come up stating that:
----------
"There is an internal Tivo Desktop installer error: Can't get local application data folder path - Server error: Failed to get user token, Error Code = 1245 Error description: Server error: Failed to get user token, Error Code = 1245

For help installing TiVo Desktop 2.5a please go to http://tivo.com/support and search for "install desktop".
----------

So I did this and downloaded and ran the Tivo Desktop cleaner and I'm still having this problem. I searched the internet and this forum and didn't see anything that looked like it talked about this problem. Has anyone else out there had this problem and may be able to give suggestions about what I can do next to fix?

Thanks


----------



## MANOWAR©

benc247 said:


> OK, I've been running 2.4a for the longest time and today couldn't get content from my PC to TIVO. I thought, "it's time for an update". I had 2.5 downloaded just not installed. I found 2.6.1 was available and tried installing that. It stated that I needed to manually uninstall 2.4a first. I did this and now can't install 2.5 or 2.6.1. I get an Installer Infomation window come up stating that:
> ----------
> "There is an internal Tivo Desktop installer error: Can't get local application data folder path - Server error: Failed to get user token, Error Code = 1245 Error description: Server error: Failed to get user token, Error Code = 1245
> 
> For help installing TiVo Desktop 2.5a please go to http://tivo.com/support and search for "install desktop".
> ----------
> 
> So I did this and downloaded and ran the Tivo Desktop cleaner and I'm still having this problem. I searched the internet and this forum and didn't see anything that looked like it talked about this problem. Has anyone else out there had this problem and may be able to give suggestions about what I can do next to fix?
> 
> Thanks


Have you check the task manager to see if any TiVo service is still installed and running? If it is, close it then try re installing 2.61


----------



## colehard

Updating the certificate solved my "no recordings" problem that suddenly appeared for my PC in the now playing menu after using the feature (and loving it) for many months.

Its absolutely nuts that there was no user notification of this certificate issue or a useful error message on either device.

Like others, I wasted 2 hours of my weekend tinkering with networks, restarting stuff and moving videos around (I thought perhaps I had loaded too many into the folder.) Now to go and move them all back.

Thanks for posting this and to all those who contribute to this invaluable forum.


----------



## kelli

Is there a log file somewhere so i can figure out what is wrong, exactly?

I downloaded 2.6.1 this weekend and upgraded to plus for the first time. I managed to transfer two shows from PC to Tivo and it hasn't worked since. It certainly doesn't say anywhere that it isn't working.. there's no error msg to trouble shoot, tivo server is running, networking is humming along.. i have no idea where to start.. i've rebooted every machine i can thinking of and it still isn't working.

I can view my Tivo listings on my PC, but i can't see any of my PC files on Tivo..

I did see a transfer start and thought i had fixed the problem.. but i went back to check 20 minutes later and it wasn't there anymore in the now playing list.

*sigh*

Not a good start to my new Plus subscription.

So .. my original question.. is there SOMETHING somewhere that will at least give me an error msg i can work with?


----------



## jbrown13

Desktop 2.6.1 is software wrought with bugs. I installed after not being able to transfer files from my PC to my TiVo, and was only able to transfer 2 files before it stopped allowing transfers. As stated above, I went back to 2.5.1 and renewed the "Certificate" and everything worked again (don't forget to reboot). The folks at TiVo need to beta test their software before publishing it for their customer's use. This apparently doesn't happen, as it has not been too many weeks since they had the search feature on TiVo Central messed up. DO NOT UPGRADE TO 2.6.1, BUT RATHER RENEW THE CERTIFICATE PER THE INSTRUCTIONS IN THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## Thornhills

jbrown13 said:


> Desktop 2.6.1 is software wrought with bugs. I installed after not being able to transfer files from my PC to my TiVo, and was only able to transfer 2 files before it stopped allowing transfers. As stated above, I went back to 2.5.1 and renewed the "Certificate" and everything worked again (don't forget to reboot). The folks at TiVo need to beta test their software before publishing it for their customer's use. This apparently doesn't happen, as it has not been too many weeks since they had the search feature on TiVo Central messed up. DO NOT UPGRADE TO 2.6.1, BUT RATHER RENEW THE CERTIFICATE PER THE INSTRUCTIONS IN THIS THREAD!!!


Here is the link to download Tivo Desktop 2.5.1. I'm going to uninstall 2.6.1 because of all the bugs.

http://www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.5.1.exe


----------



## kelli

Wow.. everyone.. thank you so much for your help in this.. i uninstalled the latest version, then did a search to delete all the files uninstall always misses, reinstalled 2.5.1.. upgraded the cert and i'm now transferring from PC -> Tivo.

I would never have figured that out by myself, so thank you so much for everyone's assistance with this.. much appreciated.


----------



## cturtle

Thanks for all the helpful information about this 2.6.1 and certificate problem! I got my PC to TiVo transfers working by following the instructions for reinstalling 2.5.1 and upgrading the certificate. I did have a small problem with the certificate upgrade. Here is my problem and solution in case others have the same issue. The new versions of the certificate files (PrivateKey.pem and Certificate.pem) were installed in the TiVo Desktop folder with a space or some special character at the front of the file name. TiVo Desktop was still using the old certificate files and my TiVo could not find the files on my PC. I moved the old certificate files elsewhere and deleted the special character at the front of the new certificate file names. Now my PC to TiVo transfers are working!

I am now having the opposite problem; I can't transfer from TiVo to PC using TiVo Desktop. This started after I installed 2.6.1 and hasn't been fixed by going back to 2.5.1. I describe the problem in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=390644. I'd appreciate any suggestions for fixing this problem.


----------



## benc247

MANOWAR©;6179068 said:


> Have you check the task manager to see if any TiVo service is still installed and running? If it is, close it then try re installing 2.61


I made sure the services wasn't running, however, when I tried to install 2.5 or 2.6, it's as if there was still something running in the background. Before the install, no services or processes. After starting the install, there was a Tivo Help service running. The service was coming from the windows temp directory and seemed to be coming from the install that I was running.

I have since, because I had this video that I wanted to get copied to my TiVo ASAP, installed Galleon. It works great. I had it on before Tivo Desktop and don't remember why I switched. But I'm back and not having any problems. I would like some of the new functionality with the new Tivo desktop, but I'm happy for now.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## abf2005

I just upgrade to Desktop Plus so that I could watch my PC videos on my Tivo...
They are transfering fine but do not transfer the file name in the Now Playing List... in the list they just say "my tivo recordings" and the file name is in the info of the file... is that normal? I would like it to say the show name in the now playing list if possible.


Also, how do I pick the videos to publish? I have set it to automatically to publish all the videos in that folder, but when I select it NOT to auto publish... I can not see a list of the videos in Tivo Desktop to select the ones that I want to publish.


----------



## abf2005

It also says videos not transferred can be requested at the bottom of the now playing list... that option is not there on mine.


----------



## lpwcomp

I am using Win2K and am therefore stuck on 2.3. When I run the certificate update procedure, I get the following error:

"'REG' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
TiVoDesktop is not installed
Press any key to continue . . ."


----------



## morac

The new web pages link to TiVo Desktop 2.6 instead of TiVo Desktop 2.6.1:
http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/whatsnew/tivodesktop/index.html

There is a page that links to 2.6.1 here:
http://www.tivo.com/buytivo/tivogear/software/index.html


----------



## TiVoJerry

morac said:


> The new web pages link to TiVo Desktop 2.6 instead of TiVo Desktop 2.6.1:
> http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/whatsnew/tivodesktop/index.html
> 
> There is a page that links to 2.6.1 here:
> http://www.tivo.com/buytivo/tivogear/software/index.html


Good catch. Escalating.


----------



## ScratchFury

Thornhills said:


> Here is the link to download Tivo Desktop 2.5.1. I'm going to uninstall 2.6.1 because of all the bugs.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.5.1.exe


Thank you so much for this link. I upgraded to 2.6.1, tried to transfer a video, and quit at 4 minutes every time. Uninstalled 2.6.1, installed 2.5.1, and now I have a FULL video on my Tivo. I had to do the certificate thing for it to work.


----------



## aaronwt

I just installed 2.6.1 and now a few of my recordings on the PC with TiVo Desktop don't show up as being able to transfer.(these were recordings from my S3/TiVoHD boxes that were transferred to the PC for permanent storage, but it doesn't do me any good if I can't transfer them back to the TiVo to watch) Prior to this version I could transfer these shows to any of my S3/TiVoHD boxes ,but now they show up as not being able to transfer. What would cause this?


----------



## SoBelle0

Thank you, Pony!!  I've been trying to fix this for days! 

I have to agree - some sort of notification from TiVo would have been nice... I didn't get a newsletter last month, maybe it was in that.


----------



## BankZ

Should 2.6.1 work with Win 2003 Server? Its not showing up in my now playing list


----------



## BankZ

Ok, its showing up now, but not AVI files. However, it is showing one file that I downloaded from TiVo. I am running the Plus version.


----------



## JT Stryker

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You TiVo Pony!!! For saving me hours of headaches for helping solve the mystery of the PC Now Playing List disappearing...unfortunately it did not save me 30 minutes on the phone with TiVo Support, but live and learn that this forum is the place for help, and not the blissfully unaware PAID support staff...


----------



## JaneiR36

jbrown13 said:


> Desktop 2.6.1 is software wrought with bugs. I installed after not being able to transfer files from my PC to my TiVo, and was only able to transfer 2 files before it stopped allowing transfers. As stated above, I went back to 2.5.1 and renewed the "Certificate" and everything worked again (don't forget to reboot). The folks at TiVo need to beta test their software before publishing it for their customer's use. This apparently doesn't happen, as it has not been too many weeks since they had the search feature on TiVo Central messed up. DO NOT UPGRADE TO 2.6.1, BUT RATHER RENEW THE CERTIFICATE PER THE INSTRUCTIONS IN THIS THREAD!!!


Wow, what a difference that made! This is my first time transferring anything from my computer and I didn't even know how to show my computer's files on the TiVo  At first I only ready page 1, and so I went from Desktop 2.5 to 2.6 to uninstalling 2.6 and back to 2.5 + renewed certificate. Should the first post be editted? (If only to help lazy folks like myself...haha). The certificate update only took seconds and now my transferring program doesn't keep disappearing off the NPL!

Wait, it just takes longer to disappear now. What gives?!

Go, PyTiVo, Go!!  I'm much too new to have any idea what's going on with TiVo Desktop, but PyTiVo is at minute 28. Is anyone confident enough in the real 2.6.1 link? If so (or not) I could probably give it one more try. Much later, though. A big "Thank you" to the person that wrote the Windows PyTiVo program, thank you!!!


----------



## aaronwt

The only problem I had with 2.6.1 is that 4 of my previous recordings showed up as not being able to transfer back to any of my TiVos. Two were from HBO-HD and two were from TNT-HD. Prior to 2.6.1 they were fine. SO I just used VideoReDo on those 4 programs and put them back in the TiVo desktop folder as MPEG2 files and now I can transfer them to my TiVos without any problems. Other than that 2.6.1 has worked the same as the previous version I used which I haven't had any problems with any transfers to and from the TiVos. It works as it should for me.
I also have a PC dedicated to running the TiVo Desktop plus so maybe that helps me too.


----------



## JaneiR36

Good call, aaronwt!  I got VideoRedo as well and used the Quickstream fix and I can now tranfer files using the TiVo server v. 2.6.1! Looks like the files were being corrupted somehow. Going back to Desktop is great because I like the way it formats under_scores in the file names / titles as spaces. I also like VideoRedo's formatting because I can modify the settings to get the 4:3 output for my small TV. I sorely miss my closed captions, though. If I were to pay for their licence, will the $50 one suffice or do I have to spring for the $75 to get the few functions I just used?

I got into the DVD transfer (for my own personal use) because my DVD remote truly sucks and I had this TiVo remote at my disposal ... 8 second rewind, 30 second skip, one single interface for all my watching, etc. But I'm not sure I can stick with it without CC or subtitles. Well I've hijacked the thread enough but could someone please reply or PM me if I'm missing something about CC and can get them back


----------



## hughv

Just echoing those who think Tivo has failed us.
I'm back to ver. 2.5 because 2.6 won't open at all on my XP home machine.
Of course, I wasted two hours or more trying to install 2.6, then reverted to 2.5 and spent another hour finding the info about a certificate update.
You take my money, then mistreat me, and that sucks.
I love my Tivo, but you really let us down this time.


----------



## pomerlp

I'm new so I don't understand. I'm having the problem with the memory leak with 2.6.1 and this is the first time I have ever purchased TiVo plus.

I have my certificate number. If I install 2.6.1 and install 2.5.1 will my certificate number work? If not I'll just go back to Tivo.net.

Thanks


----------



## wmcbrine

pomerlp said:


> I have my certificate number. If I install 2.6.1 and install 2.5.1 will my certificate number work?


You're thinking of your registration number (which will work, yes). The "certificate" is something altogether different.


----------



## CuriousMark

pomerlp said:


> I'm new so I don't understand. I'm having the problem with the memory leak with 2.6.1 and this is the first time I have ever purchased TiVo plus.
> 
> I have my certificate number. If I install 2.6.1 and install 2.5.1 will my certificate number work? If not I'll just go back to Tivo.net.
> 
> Thanks


When you re-install 2.5.1 it will have an old security certificate. You will need to go to the TiVo help site and download the security certificate updater zip file, unzip it, and run it on your 2.5.1 installation (with the server turned off) to update it. If you don't do that, the TiVo will not be able to use TTCB to transfer from the PC.

That is not a certificate number per se, it is files containing security certificate data.


----------



## pomerlp

CuriousMark said:


> When you re-install 2.5.1 it will have an old security certificate. You will need to go to the TiVo help site and download the security certificate updater zip file, unzip it, and run it on your 2.5.1 installation (with the server turned off) to update it. If you don't do that, the TiVo will not be able to use TTCB to transfer from the PC.
> 
> That is not a certificate number per se, it is files containing security certificate data.


Thank you very much!


----------



## PWhitman

Im having similar problems with 2.6.1 as mentioned on this thread. It started about a week ago when my pc's folder on the now playing list started telling me no files were found. I came here and decided I'd try the upgrade. When I finished the uninstall/install, I went to change the tivo folder to a custom location on the hard drive. When I selected the new folder and hit "ok," the tivo desktop screen froze and the server shut down (the red x icon came up in the system tray). After a system reboot, the server just wouldn't come back up again. Right clicking the tivo tray icon and selecting restart didnt work either. Finally, I uninstalled 2.6.1 and went back to 2.5.1, but the same problem occurred. I've followed every solution here, including updating the certificate, and nothing works. I've used the registry cleaner, and also applications like ccleaner to try to get a fresh install, but all yield the same result.

I still cant see my pc in the now playing list, no matter what version Im running.

Did I miss something? Any ideas?


----------



## pomerlp

CuriousMark said:


> When you re-install 2.5.1 it will have an old security certificate. You will need to go to the TiVo help site and download the security certificate updater zip file, unzip it, and run it on your 2.5.1 installation (with the server turned off) to update it. If you don't do that, the TiVo will not be able to use TTCB to transfer from the PC.
> 
> That is not a certificate number per se, it is files containing security certificate data.


I installed 6.1. I tried to download 5.1. It failed. I then unzipped the file and tried to download. That didn't work either.

Now I'm going to try to install 6.1 again. Hope it works. I hope that certificate doesn't cause me any grief.


----------



## ilh

My THD updated to 9.3a and then it wouldn't see any programs on my PC running Desktop 2.5.1. I installed 2.6.1 at that point figuring 9.3a required it (didn't read here first), and then about 30-40&#37; of transfers failed. Going into To Do List history, it said the transfers failed because of something about the file being unexpectedly large or corrupt. Ugh. These same transfers worked fine before with 9.2a and 2.5.1. The failures seemed to be very consistent and occur at the same point of each transfer (e.g., one always failed at 0:12, another at 0:04, etc.).

I ended up uninstalling 2.6.1, reinstalling 2.5.1, and installing the certificate fix (on XP), and now all is well again. I can transfer all the programs that were problematic for 2.6.1.

Is TiVo working on fixing 2.6.1? If so, I've got some good test cases.

--Lee


----------



## bgiannes

yep 2.6.1 will not let you transfer video from a PC to the Tivo, UNLESS you split the movie files in two.

i split a 2hr movie in to 1hr halfs and transfered each half, this Sunday.

so this problem must be file size related??

my understanding is: When the movie file was one it was about 700M, but when tivo tranfers is it recodes it and expands it, which makes a 4.6G file....

i've tryed upgrading 2.6.1 back to 2.5.1 but the certificate fix just would not work? i could't see any files in the playlist at all.

plan C i'm going to give pytivo a try, what the hay....


----------



## beckerpm

bgiannes said:


> yep 2.6.1 will not let you transfer video from a PC to the Tivo, UNLESS you split the movie files in two.
> 
> i split a 2hr movie in to 1hr halfs and transfered each half, this Sunday.
> 
> so this problem must be file size related??
> 
> my understanding is: When the movie file was one it was about 700M, but when tivo tranfers is it recodes it and expands it, which makes a 4.6G file....
> 
> i've tryed upgrading 2.6.1 back to 2.5.1 but the certificate fix just would not work? i could't see any files in the playlist at all.
> 
> plan C i'm going to give pytivo a try, what the hay....


I had the exacty same symptoms stated above. Installed the windows version of pytivo and it works just great.


----------



## bgiannes

another thing, with 2.6.1 should it have some type of rss support? how do you work it? where is it?

and the video dir selector doesn't work, you still have to have a shortcut in the tivovideo dir, and the folder season pass "auto downloader" doesn't work, (mmm.. maybe they do start but then just fail).

the photo's and music side of things does work but half the time it just drops the connection/times-out, and can't display or play anything, (my tivo is hardwired to the LAN). Other PC's on my LAN work a-okay, and can see the photo and music dir at all times and view/play them.


----------



## CuriousMark

bgiannes said:


> another thing, with 2.6.1 should it have some type of rss support? how do you work it? where is it?
> 
> and the video dir selector doesn't work, you still have to have a shortcut in the tivovideo dir, and the folder season pass "auto downloader" doesn't work, (mmm.. maybe they do start but then just fail).


If you request the program from the TiVo's Download screen, picking a program with a computer screen icon to the right, TiVo Desktop 2.6.1 will query an online RSS aggregator to get the downloads.

If you publish a folder on the PC, you will need to populate it from your own RSS aggregator. I have used iTunes for this successfully.

If you select a video directory and choose for it to automatically transfer to the TiVo, you will NOT get a shortcut in the My TiVo Recordings folder. If you select a video directory and choose to keep it manual, you WILL get a shortcut to it put automatically into your My TiVo Recordings folder.

If the auto transfers fail, the only clue you will have is in the logs. Run the logfinder application in the TiVo Desktop installation folder, check ON all the logs, close logfinder and reboot the computer. When it restarts logs will be turned on. Now try setting up your web downloads or aggregated content transfers. After you get an error, or it just doesn't work after a few hours, zip up the logs and disable the logging checkboxes in the logfinder and then reboot again. Look at the logs in the zip file for the word fail. That should give you clue what the problem is.


----------



## sehale

A few weeks ago I installed Tivo Desktop 2.6.1 and that ran fine. This morning I got the 9.3a update for my Series 2 and it seemed to install fine (although I did not receive a notification - I had to look at the system status to see that a restart was necessary). After the restart, links to My Music and My Pictures were working, but like others here, I received a message that none of the videos on my PC were available to be viewed on the Tivo. I tried a few things before coming here and reading this thread. I downloaded and ran the certificate upgrade and now my videos are viewable on the Tivo again. Thanks for posting the info. Now if they will just fix the memory leak (but that is for another thread...).


----------



## aaronwt

bgiannes said:


> yep 2.6.1 will not let you transfer video from a PC to the Tivo, UNLESS you split the movie files in two.
> 
> i split a 2hr movie in to 1hr halfs and transfered each half, this Sunday.
> 
> so this problem must be file size related??
> 
> my understanding is: When the movie file was one it was about 700M, but when tivo tranfers is it recodes it and expands it, which makes a 4.6G file....
> 
> i've tryed upgrading 2.6.1 back to 2.5.1 but the certificate fix just would not work? i could't see any files in the playlist at all.
> 
> plan C i'm going to give pytivo a try, what the hay....


Huh? I have no problems. I have files that are 30GB, 40GB, and 50GB and larger. They have transferred fine with 2.6.1.
All my files are at least several GB. They transfer from the PC to the TiVo without any problems. ANd also from the TiVo to the PC without any problems.


----------



## bgiannes

well, i set pytivo, just to see....

it works very well, It downloads faster then i can watch the videos! So i can now watch a download in progress! WOW! The CPU is running around 70&#37; (1000 PIII, 512MRam).

the same 2hr video on 2.5.1 would take 15-20hrs to download!?

so it looks like my series 2 tivo is not the problem.


..........................

aaronwt

what's your PC spec? ntfs size? cpu? mem? anyother services running? 

thanx

maybe my old PC can't do the work that TD2.6.1 needs done, and it times out and tivo dels the file in process? Maybe the tivo encoder is running to hot?


----------



## pomerlp

I decided to try to download 5.1 again. This time after installing TiVo I looked in my program files and found something still hanging out there, along with the universal audio plug in.

I kept the plug in but trashed the other item. Downloaded 5.1 to my desktop and ran and it installed.:up: I tried running the certificate again but that wouldn't run, probably because I had already ran it previously.

It did not say it was 5.1 plus but it appeared to be as all my .avi files were on the main menu to transfer. I had to reinstall universal audio plug in probably because that's part of what I threw out but it must have had some other TiVo info in there that kept me from install of 5.1. 

I tested downloading an avi file of a television show from a bit torrent site, just used it for testing totally OK because I deleted the file immediately. The file went right to the front of my file screen ready for transfer so even though it doesn't say 5.1 plus, it is.

I also got a message saying that I had to download quicktime. Quicktime is a program I don't like it messes with my music files, specially the latest version so I downloaded and uninstalled immediately after I saw it had changed all my music to movie files.

I will now try transfering some files from my TiVo to my computer to see how it works. 

So far the memory is holding at about 32K which is much better the the 500k I saw it get to. This is the main reason I changed.

TiVo people who come in here please take note of this memory leak issue. I really don't understand how you could have released an update to the 6.0 with such a major problem.


----------



## aaronwt

bgiannes said:


> well, i set pytivo, just to see....
> 
> it works very well, It downloads faster then i can watch the videos! So i can now watch a download in progress! WOW! The CPU is running around 70% (1000 PIII, 512MRam).
> 
> the same 2hr video on 2.5.1 would take 15-20hrs to download!?
> 
> so it looks like my series 2 tivo is not the problem.
> 
> ..........................
> 
> aaronwt
> 
> what's your PC spec? ntfs size? cpu? mem? anyother services running?
> 
> thanx
> 
> maybe my old PC can't do the work that TD2.6.1 needs done, and it times out and tivo dels the file in process? Maybe the tivo encoder is running to hot?


My TiVo Server has an Athlon X2 4600+(dual core 2.4GHz) CPU with 2GB of memory. NTFS is default size, but I'm using a 3.75TB RAID for storage. I am running [email protected] on the PC also, although I have it set to use no more than 60% of each CPU. I also have Mcafee Virus scan running but that shouldn't affect anything.


----------



## eb999

I just downloaded Tivo desktop and as a test, started a transfer of a 1 hour show from my tivo to my pc. To my amazement, the transfer status showed that this would take 40+ minutes. Is this normal or do I need to change something on my network?

Please help. Thanks, EdieB


----------



## pomerlp

eb999 said:


> I just downloaded Tivo desktop and as a test, started a transfer of a 1 hour show from my tivo to my pc. To my amazement, the transfer status showed that this would take 40+ minutes. Is this normal or do I need to change something on my network?
> 
> Please help. Thanks, EdieB


I think that was pretty quick if you used a wireless network.


----------



## eb999

Thank you for the info. It looks like my set-up is ok!


----------



## syounger64

Seriously guys and gals..please check out Neuros recorders because it cuts the PC out of the picture! You can now record DIRECTLY to a memory card or whatever else you wish! :up:

Ive been using one to record directly to my memory card for my beloved Sony PSP regularly so I can watch my tv shows/movies to/from work!

Check it out at http://www.neurostechnology.com/

Peace.


----------



## aaronwt

syounger64 said:


> Seriously guys and gals..please check out Neuros recorders because it cuts the PC out of the picture! You can now record DIRECTLY to a memory card or whatever else you wish! :up:
> 
> Ive been using one to record directly to my memory card for my beloved Sony PSP regularly so I can watch my tv shows/movies to/from work!
> 
> Check it out at http://www.neurostechnology.com/
> 
> Peace.


I think TiVo Desktop is easy. I have it set to automatically convert the files to MPEG4 and then my Zune software is set to automatically sync to my Zune player. I just plug it into the charger and it connects to my wireless network and automatically downloads the new videos or music to my Zune player. All I have to do is plug the charging cable into my Zune. I don't need to touch a TiVo or the PC running the TiVo software, or my media server.
Every morning any new content is on my Zune ready to watch or listen to.


----------



## beeman65

benc247 said:


> OK, I've been running 2.4a for the longest time and today couldn't get content from my PC to TIVO. I thought, "it's time for an update". I had 2.5 downloaded just not installed. I found 2.6.1 was available and tried installing that. It stated that I needed to manually uninstall 2.4a first. I did this and now can't install 2.5 or 2.6.1. I get an Installer Infomation window come up stating that:
> ----------
> "There is an internal Tivo Desktop installer error: Can't get local application data folder path - Server error: Failed to get user token, Error Code = 1245 Error description: Server error: Failed to get user token, Error Code = 1245
> 
> For help installing TiVo Desktop 2.5a please go to http://tivo.com/support and search for "install desktop".
> ----------
> 
> So I did this and downloaded and ran the Tivo Desktop cleaner and I'm still having this problem. I searched the internet and this forum and didn't see anything that looked like it talked about this problem. Has anyone else out there had this problem and may be able to give suggestions about what I can do next to fix?
> 
> Thanks


I am getting this same problem. The 2.5 version is uninstalled and I ran the removal tool from Tivo's website and deleted the temp files. I run the 2.6.1 install and get this same error and can't find anything else to do. Any help? Thanks!


----------



## jgantert

Problem I had with 2.6.1 and my Tivo HD was that my Tivo HD reported bad file sizes. I would browse my PC, and it would say my files were 7.8 EB, when they were actually 7.8 GB. Then it would start to transfer the file, and after a while it would fail with the corrupt filesize error. Going back to 2.5 with the patch fixed it.

Just how big is an EB anyways? 

-John


----------



## AZrob

Count among those who had problems with 2.6 who solved them by going back to 2.5.1. While I had no problem transferring .tivo files or an mkv file from PC to Tivo, I did have the same strange "corrupted or bad file size" interruption when I tried to transfer 2 .avi files. Downgrading to 2.5.1 immediately fixed the issue.

I do want to say that something has gone right: before I upgraded the Tivo to 9.3 I had a lot of trouble with transfers from PC to Tivo just not starting. Since then (under TD 2.6 or 2.5) I have 100% success in starting the transfer...and that is a big relief.

I just can't get those transfers to finish under TD 2.6. 

Tivo, please look into this.....

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## sehale

The certificate updater link mentioned in this thread no longer works (Tivo updated their pages). I can't seem to find it anywhere. Is there a new link that someone has found? Thanks.


----------



## pcbrew

sehale said:


> The certificate updater link mentioned in this thread no longer works (Tivo updated their pages). I can't seem to find it anywhere. Is there a new link that someone has found? Thanks.


Same problem here. Does anyone have a valid link for the certificate updater?


----------



## CuriousMark

Here you go:
TivoDesktopCertificateUpdate.zip


----------



## noseph

Has anyone received an estimate as to when the problem of not being able to pull movies from your PC to TiVo will be fixed in 2.6.x? I am currently having to leave two PC's running, one running 2.5.x for access to my movies and one running 2.6.1 for access to web videos.


----------



## CuriousMark

Why don't you just use PyTiVo instead?


----------



## noseph

I paid for TiVo Desktop Plus. Is it too much to ask for it to work properly?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

noseph said:


> I paid for TiVo Desktop Plus. Is it too much to ask for it to work properly?


Yes.

If you can't get it to work, demand a refund from TiVo. If enough people do this, maybe the quality of the software will improve.


----------



## dougdingle

If you're still running the 2.5.1 version and need to use the certificate update program, BE SURE to pause your TiVo Server before applying the patch. You can do this by right clicking it's icon in the tray and selecting "Pause Server".

Once the certificate has been updated, restart the server the same way. If you don't pause the server before running the updater, it won't work and you'll waste hours trying to figure out why.

Please don't ask how I know this .


----------



## hawk444

Having the same issue here. Just purchased the Plus version and installed from scratch, 2.6.1 on Windows Vista Ultimate. I can see my Series 3 and copy files from it, but pushing videos to it, the copy starts, I can start to watch the video on the Tivo, but it stops and never completes the upload.

Found a link to 2.5 and will install that and the cert update and will try that tonight.


----------



## jsheinz1234

WIN2000 users UNITE!

Here is the Cerificate updater for Win2K
http://www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TivoDesktopCertificateUpdate.zip

FYI I got the error...
*'REG' is not recognized as an internal or external command
operable program or batch file.
TiVoDesktop is not installed
Press any key to continue . . .*

I just copied and pasted the Certificate.pem and RegistryKey.pem files directly into 
*C:/Program Files/Tivo/Desktop* and replaced the ones currently residing there. 
Tivo Desktop and server were both on at the time. No problems.

BAM! works like a charm!

Running 2.3a and uploading RikiTikiTavi so my son can watch it tomorrow!


----------



## lpwcomp

jsheinz1234 said:


> WIN2000 users UNITE!
> 
> Here is the Cerificate updater for Win2K
> http://www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TivoDesktopCertificateUpdate.zip
> 
> FYI I got the error...
> *'REG' is not recognized as an internal or external command
> operable program or batch file.
> TiVoDesktop is not installed
> Press any key to continue . . .*
> 
> I just copied and pasted the Certificate.pem and RegistryKey.pem files directly into
> *C:/Program Files/Tivo/Desktop* and replaced the ones currently residing there.
> Tivo Desktop and server were both on at the time. No problems.
> 
> BAM! works like a charm!
> 
> Running 2.3a and uploading RikiTikiTavi so my son can watch it tomorrow!


Yeah, after looking at the cmd file, I had done the copy also. More disturbing to me is the fact that 2.3a isn't available from the TiVo web site anymore. Fortunately, it was made available by a fellow forum member. C'mon TiVo people, we're not expecting any enhancements to the version that runs on Win2K, but at least keep it out there.

BTW, is the spell checker ever going to have TiVo added to its dictionary?


----------



## saberman

CuriousMark said:


> If the auto transfers fail, the only clue you will have is in the logs. Run the logfinder application in the TiVo Desktop installation folder, check ON all the logs, close logfinder and reboot the computer. When it restarts logs will be turned on. Now try setting up your web downloads or aggregated content transfers. After you get an error, or it just doesn't work after a few hours, zip up the logs and disable the logging checkboxes in the logfinder and then reboot again. Look at the logs in the zip file for the word fail. That should give you clue what the problem is.


I cannot get the logfinder application to work. I am running as a power user (non administor) on Windows XP. If I try and start the logfinder I get popup asking if I want to run as another user. If I select run as me I just get the same popup again.

Do I have to log in as an administrator to turn on and use logging?


----------



## js281

Unfortunately going back to 2.5.1 (to fix the inability to complete a Tivo to PC transfer of HD material) has its drawbacks  The quality difference between the two is very noticeable (to me at least) it appears what I was able to see with 2.6.1 was HD quality, but now going back to 2.5.1 it seems the quality is probably SD quality. If anyone wants to give it a shot, just try and download a quicktime movie trailer from Apple's site and use TTCB (Tivo to comeback? for PC to Tivo transfers) and watch the video in both 2.6.1 and 2.5.1, and I think you will agree of the quality difference.

Now the big question is when Tivo may release an update for 2.6.1 to fix this issue? I was able to get 2.6.0 but didn't know what issues it had (or what fixes 2.6.1 had over 2.6.0), might try 2.6.0 to see if I can complete a transfer from my PC to Tivo because 2.5.1 is not really an option for me unfortunately  (I know I guess that's my HD snob coming out )


----------



## js281

Just reading back through the thread, it appears the 2.6.1 release was to fix the 
memory leak' issues with 2.6.0? and to possibly fix the transfer from PC to Tivo issues?

I assume the memory leak issue was fixed, but the transfer from PC to Tivo issue was not?


----------



## peternelson

js281 said:


> Just reading back through the thread, it appears the 2.6.1 release was to fix the
> memory leak' issues with 2.6.0? and to possibly fix the transfer from PC to Tivo issues?
> 
> I assume the memory leak issue was fixed, but the transfer from PC to Tivo issue was not?


No, I still have massive memory leak problems with 2.6.1. After running a day or two, the "TiVo Server" process balloons up to over a gig (!!!), and will eventually crash (giving me a red "X" through the little TiVo Server icon in the lower right corner). Sometimes I can restart the TiVo server from the icon, and sometimes I have to restart my computer. I'm running WinXP MCE on a 2.4GHz Athlon with 2 gig of RAM and lots of hard drive space. I love the new features in 2.6.1 (especially the auto-watching of video folders) but the memory leaks are driving me crazy! Please fix this soon, TiVo!


----------



## SJMarty

After reading this thread, I think I know the answer BUT...

Has anyone been able to transfer videos from his/her PC to a Tivo HD? It works with v2.5.1 but I can't get it to work with v2.6.1. The blue light on the front of the DVR comes on but the transfer never starts. It stops almost immediately with an error...

"This program was not transferred onto this DVR because of an error. This could be because:"

Then it list three possibilities. None of those are the issue.

Anyone having any luck with v2.6.1? If not, any idea when a fix might be available from TiVo?

-SJM


----------



## aaronwt

I had no problem with 2.6 and I have no problems with 2.6.1. It transfers back and forth between my PC and my TiVoHD and S3 boxes without any problems. 2.6.1 has been working flawlessly for me.
I do have a PC dedicated to TiVo Desktop(and also [email protected]) so maybe that helps me.


----------



## aaronwt

My TiVo desktop has been up for a while since my last reboot. The memory usage shows 582KB for TiVo Server.
531KB for TiVo Desktop, 154KB for TiVo Converter, and 105KB for TiVoTransfer. I don't know if this memory usage is normal or not. I do have 4GB of memory in the PC running Vista Premium with 4TB(500GB for the C drive, 3.5TB from a RAID) of total storage space. And it is only used for TiVo Desktop and [email protected] so maybe that it why I have zero problems.


----------



## SJMarty

aaronwt,

What format files are you transferring? Thanks.

-SJM


----------



## lappylaz

I'm having the same problems of transferring, where it seems to start then says failure. AVI/XVID format and problem is with both TivoHD and Humax DVD Tivo. Tivo Desktop 2.6.1. I tried videos which worked with previous version 2.5x

Anybody come up with any ideas?


----------



## SJMarty

I reinstalled everything to try v2.6.1 again and found something interesting. It seems the software is having trouble with .MOV files from my Kodak camera. If I downgrade to v2.5.1, the same files transfer fine. If I convert the files to .MPG, v2.6.1 transfers them fine. No matter what I try, I can't get v2.6.1 to transfer .MOV files to my Tivo HD.

-SJM


----------



## aaronwt

SJMarty said:


> aaronwt,
> 
> What format files are you transferring? Thanks.
> 
> -SJM


Files recorded on the TiVoHD and Series 3 boxes, HD WMV files, and HD MPEG2 files. I did some quicktime files also when I downloaded the sanctuary shows. I think I switched to the WMV version of the show since it transferred faster. It was back in March when I was stuck at home with a herniated disc so I don't remember exactly how it went with the quicktime files. The other files though I transfer on a regular basis and also have the auto transfer of 9 series setup as well.


----------



## SJMarty

Would you mind trying to upload a generic .MOV file from your PC to your TivoHD?

-SJM


----------



## royparker

I upgraded to 6.2.1 with the certificate update and now my Pc don't find either of my 2 tivos, but the 2 tivos have no problem finding each other as peer to peer.

Tivo Server Properties - Access Control Tab shows "Please wait, searching for DVR's..." but never finds them!

Any help?


----------



## royparker

OK.... I shut off my firewall and restarted it, now the pc sees the tivos as far as transfers.

But my pc still does not show up in my Now Playing list on the tivos.

Any help now!


----------



## aaronwt

SJMarty said:


> Would you mind trying to upload a generic .MOV file from your PC to your TivoHD?
> 
> -SJM


I tried a couple of .MOV files that were quicktime trailers and I tried a couple of .MOV files from my camera. I did this to both teh TiVoHD and the S# with the same result. The Quicktime trailers transferred but the .MOV file from my camera didn't.


----------



## SJMarty

Very interesting. Glad to hear I'm not alone!

What kind of camera do you have?

-SJM


----------



## aaronwt

SJMarty said:


> Very interesting. Glad to hear I'm not alone!
> 
> What kind of camera do you have?
> 
> -SJM


I'm not sure what camera it came from, I have a Pentax, Canon, Olympus, Fuji, and Panasonic. I got my first digital camera in 2000 and whenever I get a repalcement I never get around to selling them so they just start stacking up.


----------



## nogee

For what it's worth...

I've had wierd problems transferring TiVo files to my Creative Zen personal media player since upgrading to 2.6.1 (no duration info was being converted). All was fine prior to the upgrade. At the time, I also upgraded to Vista 32-bit SP1 so I wasn't sure where the problem originated.

I went back to 2.5.1 and still had problems. I installed some other file conversion programs and all of a sudden all works again. There is something, I think, with the install of 2.6.1 and how files are uploaded to the PC. My hunch is that when I installed other video file conversion programs, some other codecs were installed and "fixed" my problem. I'm new to the file conversion process so my hypothesis may be wrong. But I can now transfer and view all my TiVo files on my Creative Zen.


----------



## Popcorn1163

I've had this same problem but I am not running a TiVO HD, but a Series 2. I began having the problem using 2.5.1, upgraded the certificate, no transfer ability from PC to TiVO. Upgraded to 2.6.1 and still no ability. This is very frustrating - has anyone been able to come up with a solution?


----------



## Karmavore

Just to add to the chorus:

I have HD content from my Series 3 on my PC, where I used VideoRedo to remove commercials.

When I had Desktop 2.5.1, I could transfer back the edited files as mpg and watch them. Positively delightful.

When I upgraded to 2.6.1, transfers of the sames files end prematurely (always at the same point for a particular file) and delete themselves. VideoRedo's QuickStreamFix found things to change, but the transfers of the "fixed" files still failed. For all failures, I get the same error message reported here of an unexpected file size or data corruption.

The original .tivo files transfer flawlessly, regardless of the Tivo Desktop version.

I'm going back to 2.5.1. I'm baffled at how their TV interface and box-based software can be so good, while their Tivo Desktop interface and software can be so... well... you know.


----------



## aaronwt

I'm having no problems with VideoReDo and TiVo desktop 2.6.1.
I'm using the VideoReDo TV suite if that makes any difference.


----------



## nogee

Karmavore said:


> When I upgraded to 2.6.1, transfers of the sames files end prematurely (always at the same point for a particular file) and delete themselves. .


My files did not seem to have any DURATION attribute. They seemed fine to view on my Creative ZEN media player but when I fast forwarded the video, it would fall back to the beginning.


----------



## a2liter

Is there a limit to the number of photos per folder that the Tivo can handle? I have thousands of photos in hundreds of folders on my computer and it seems that if a folder has more than a hundred or so in it that the Tivo can't handle displaying them. I haven't been able to determine an exact number that it fails on but there must be. This also seems to be the same problem for the MP3's, if there is more that a certain amout of them in a given folder, it can't handle that either.

Whats up?

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## stubarrett

JeffKusnitz said:


> Can you describe the memory leak you had? I had one involving auto-transfer of shows, and another that was somehow related to when I recorded mpegs from elsewhere (using a tuner card in my PC) and put them in my Tivo recordings directory.
> 
> In both cases, TivoServer.exe would end up using 200-300MB of memory after 8 hours.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


I've experienced the same problem. I have an auto-transfer defined and with nothing else going on, TivoService.exe uses more and more memory. I killed it after it grew to 600mb. Upon re-start it only uses 30mb.

Please fix, Stu


----------



## TiVoJerry

Without trying to tackle all of the individual reports in this thread, I wanted to pop in and address that it looks like we've resolved the issue of interrupted transfers. A new version of Desktop is in the final phases of testing and **should** be available in July.

As always, it's a risk to announce any specific dates since there's always the possibility of an unforeseen delay, but we wanted to let you know that there is light at the end of that particular tunnel.

This isn't the only fix, but it's the only one I can address at this time.


----------



## richwiss

While you're at it -- any chance we'll see a TiVo supported refresh for OSX or do we have to use the expensive (and not-so-great) Roxio software from here on out?


----------



## Injuhneer

TiVoJerry said:


> Without trying to tackle all of the individual reports in this thread, I wanted to pop in and address that it looks like we've resolved the issue of interrupted transfers. A new version of Desktop is in the final phases of testing and **should** be available in July.
> 
> As always, it's a risk to announce any specific dates since there's always the possibility of an unforeseen delay, but we wanted to let you know that there is light at the end of that particular tunnel.
> 
> This isn't the only fix, but it's the only one I can address at this time.


My 2.6.1 install works fine but has a memory leak. It accumulate several hundred megs over a 24 hour period. In the interim I can discard the unreleased resources via the task manager but that is becoming tedious.


----------



## jefev

Using a TivoHD and a Series3, if I start the MRV transfer of a recording from the Series3 to the TivoHD and then queue the transfer of a non-.tivo file (.mpg in this case) from one of my two PCs running TivoDesktop 2.6.1 (non-Plus) --- the MRV transfer from the Series3 is repeated TWICE and the non-.tivo file is NOT transferred from my PC.

If I cancel and delete ALL incorrect transfers on the TivoHD and select ONLY the non-.tvio file from my PC for transfer to the TivoHD, the same MRV transfer from the Series3 will STILL occur instead.

Anyone else seen this strange issue? Is there a way to 'clean' the transfer queue on the TivoHD to prevent such behavior?


----------



## pomerlp

TiVoJerry said:


> Without trying to tackle all of the individual reports in this thread, I wanted to pop in and address that it looks like we've resolved the issue of interrupted transfers. A new version of Desktop is in the final phases of testing and **should** be available in July.
> 
> As always, it's a risk to announce any specific dates since there's always the possibility of an unforeseen delay, but we wanted to let you know that there is light at the end of that particular tunnel.
> 
> This isn't the only fix, but it's the only one I can address at this time.


I appreciate you letting us know, but my situation got so bad that first I had to reinstall my TiVo Desktop 6.1 plus because it wouldn't start. Then it wouldn't load as "Plus" anymore. Memory leak was going crazy and it would not come on.

I uninstalled, deleted everything left, reinstalled and couldn't get it to start still just as Desktop 6.1.

I've installed Py TiVo. I'm very happy with that and suggest others do the same. Desktop 6.1 was a waste of my money and I can't keep waiting for a fix.


----------



## SJMarty

TiVoJerry said:


> Without trying to tackle all of the individual reports in this thread, I wanted to pop in and address that it looks like we've resolved the issue of interrupted transfers. A new version of Desktop is in the final phases of testing and **should** be available in July.
> 
> This isn't the only fix, but it's the only one I can address at this time.


Hi Jerry,

I have downloaded and installed v2.6.2 Plus and still no joy with transferring .MOV files. There is at least one other person in this thread that replicated this issue. What should I/we do to make sure a fix for this is included in the next version?

-SJM


----------



## saberman

TiVoJerry said:


> Without trying to tackle all of the individual reports in this thread, I wanted to pop in and address that it looks like we've resolved the issue of interrupted transfers. A new version of Desktop is in the final phases of testing and **should** be available in July.
> 
> As always, it's a risk to announce any specific dates since there's always the possibility of an unforeseen delay, but we wanted to let you know that there is light at the end of that particular tunnel.
> 
> This isn't the only fix, but it's the only one I can address at this time.


Does it support folders? If it doesn't just kill it before it leaves the lab.


----------



## TiVoJerry

SJMarty said:


> Hi Jerry,
> 
> I have downloaded and installed v2.6.2 Plus and still no joy with transferring .MOV files. There is at least one other person in this thread that replicated this issue. What should I/we do to make sure a fix for this is included in the next version?
> 
> -SJM


Since you've reproduced with 2.6.2, please send me a PM of a detailed writeup that I can cut and paste into a bug for engineering without having to translate (saves me time and nothing gets lost in translation). Include as much information about the situation and your equipment as possible.


----------



## Sandlapper

TiVoJerry said:


> Since you've reproduced with 2.6.2, please send me a PM of a detailed writeup that I can cut and paste into a bug for engineering without having to translate (saves me time and nothing gets lost in translation). Include as much information about the situation and your equipment as possible.


Hey everyone, just curious to see if you can help me with my problem? I setup auto transfer for several video podcasts I download from iTunes. When I first publish them they transfer fine, and sometimes do so for weeks. But eventually it's like Tivo Desktop stops "remembering" to transfer them. If I delete the show from Tivo Desktop and "republish" them they work fine again for a while and then eventually it "forgets". Any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## msmart

How many cache files are in your Cache folder?

2.6.2 seems to keep better track of the number of cache files, but it can't hurt to delete once in a while.

In this TiVo Desktop for windows really needs a performance overhaul thread, someone created a batch file to stop/start the TiVo services and delete the cache files. I use it from time to time when auto transfers FROM the TiVo stop.


----------



## MychaelP

2.6.2 Windows XP, Tivo Series 2.

I'm trying to figure out how to get a refund from Tivo for my plus key.

Any webcast I choose downloads to the PC but not to the Tivo. Then any show I put in the autotransfer folder begins to transfer but never finishes.

After 3 days and 6 hours or trying to reset, restart, re-install, it still doesn't work. Tivo customer service says they will get back to me, but they never do from my past experience.

Anyone here have someone to contact before I go to the Better Business Bureau?

Pytivo still works perfectly by the way. I had hoped the $25 would relieve me from having to select everything manually.

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## MychaelP

ok, Tivo now has officially referred me to digital river to get a refund but digital river will not give me one.

I've filed a complaint against tivo and digital river through bbb and hope that will help resolve it.

I've noticed something strange though: I remember the 1 file the transfer worked on had in the process cpu % noted as using FFMPEG but since then they only seem to use Tivoserver.

I recall doing something with pytivo a year or so ago and transferred a file tivo couldn't play and it behaved very similar: Program begins to transfer, has a blue light, finishes transfer for the correct number of minutes show in the description, but the blue dot never goes away. then a few minutes later the entire program dissapears.

I'll let everyone know what bbb does to help me with this one.

If it doesn't work i'll try writing a letter to various P.C. magazines, maybe they can start noting that when things don't work correctly, the tivo customer service department uses the line "I guess don't know what is wrong with it, try getting a refund, good luck".


----------



## saberman

TiVoJerry said:


> Without trying to tackle all of the individual reports in this thread, I wanted to pop in and address that it looks like we've resolved the issue of interrupted transfers. A new version of Desktop is in the final phases of testing and **should** be available in July.
> 
> As always, it's a risk to announce any specific dates since there's always the possibility of an unforeseen delay, but we wanted to let you know that there is light at the end of that particular tunnel.
> 
> This isn't the only fix, but it's the only one I can address at this time.


I noticed that to get the very poor video folder support that TiVo Desktop 2.6.2 offers you have to pay over $24. If you are going to charge for folder support you should at least actually provide folder support. Especially since the code already exists in every TiVo Desktop version for Pictures and Music. Transversing folders containg video files is exactly the same code. It must have been a bit of an effort to degrade it for video folders yet you are actually charging for the degraded code. How much will a really working version cost?


----------



## CuriousMark

saberman said:


> I noticed that to get the very poor video folder support that TiVo Desktop 2.6.2 offers you have to pay over $24. If you are going to charge for folder support you should at least actually provide folder support. Especially since the code already exists in every TiVo Desktop version for Pictures and Music. Transversing folders containg video files is exactly the same code. It must have been a bit of an effort to degrade it for video folders yet you are actually charging for the degraded code. How much will a really working version cost?


The cost for Plus unlocks the codecs needed to transfer non-tivo files (other than strictly formatted MPEG-2) to the TiVo and convert files from the TiVo to devices like iPods. Folder auto-transfer uses the conversions and needs a link to the TiVo service to operate. Simply having multiple folders containing video MPEG-2 or *.tivo files that can all be seen (albeit in one flat view) from the TiVo does not require plus or any additional cost. So it is mostly format conversion capabilities you are paying for, not folder support.

In TiVo Desktop itself, music and photos are served by the TiVo Server process directly. Video files are provided by the TiVoTransfer and TiVoConverter processes. That may explain, but not excuse, the difference in behavior you see.

TiVo has slowly been improving TiVo Desktop, adding features and eliminating bugs, but progress is slow and a bit erratic. If you are unhappy with how it behaves for you, you should check out the various third party alternatives discussed here. One of those will probably meet your needs better. Since folders are important to you, I suggest you start with pyTivo.


----------



## BreCalmor

CuriousMark said:


> (other than strictly formatted MPEG-2)


What are these formatting restrictions for MPEG2 files? I want to convert some files to use on my TiVo but can't seem to find the required specs on a topic.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## morac

Here's what's listed on TiVo's support pages:

MPEG:
Resolution 720 x 480, 704 x 480 (D1), 544 x 480 (3/4 D1), 480 x 480 (2/3 D1), and 352 x 480 (1/2 D1).
Bit Rate 1 - 8 Mbps (4 Mbps recommended).

Frame Rate 29.97 (standard NTSC).

Aspect Ratio 4:3 (recommended) or 16:9
Audio MPEG-1 Layer 2 for TiVo DVRs without DVD; AC/3 (Dolby) for TiVo DVRs with DVD. I'm pretty sure S3/HD can handle AC/3 too.

Some other resolutions will work other than the official ones (I've gotten 320x240 to work), but it's best to stick with the official resolutions. Also 16:9 aspect ratio is known to have issues with some Series 2 TiVos.


----------



## wmcbrine

The S3/THD is a lot less strict in what it accepts.


----------



## cambler

Is there a known issue with WMV files coming down to an S3/HD?

I've got a bunch of non-DRM WMV files, but any time I try to transfer one, I get the "Please wait..." logo for about three minutes and then my S3 simply reboots on its own.

Sometimes the transfer sticks in the "to do" list even though it doesn't show up in the list, making all other transfers queue up behind the "phantom" transfer and I have to do a manual reset to clear it.

Annoying, to say the least.


----------



## saberman

CuriousMark said:


> The cost for Plus unlocks the codecs needed to transfer non-tivo files (other than strictly formatted MPEG-2) to the TiVo and convert files from the TiVo to devices like iPods. Folder auto-transfer uses the conversions and needs a link to the TiVo service to operate. Simply having multiple folders containing video MPEG-2 or *.tivo files that can all be seen (albeit in one flat view) from the TiVo does not require plus or any additional cost. So it is mostly format conversion capabilities you are paying for, not folder support.
> 
> In TiVo Desktop itself, music and photos are served by the TiVo Server process directly. Video files are provided by the TiVoTransfer and TiVoConverter processes. That may explain, but not excuse, the difference in behavior you see.
> 
> TiVo has slowly been improving TiVo Desktop, adding features and eliminating bugs, but progress is slow and a bit erratic. If you are unhappy with how it behaves for you, you should check out the various third party alternatives discussed here. One of those will probably meet your needs better. Since folders are important to you, I suggest you start with pyTivo.


I only want real folder support. I have several hundred video files and I don't want one single listing. I don't need video conversion -- just folder support.

I have been using Galleon but it is incrediably slow in listing the contents of a directory with a lot of .tivo files. I have been trying to get pyTivo working for quite some time without success.


----------



## CuriousMark

saberman said:


> I only want real folder support. I have several hundred video files and I don't want one single listing. I don't need video conversion -- just folder support.
> 
> I have been using Galleon but it is incrediably slow in listing the contents of a directory with a lot of .tivo files. I have been trying to get pyTivo working for quite some time without success.


At the moment that means Galleon or pyTivo. Folder support is often requested, so I hope TiVo will get around to it sooner rather than later, but all we can do is guess about that.

I just wanted to correct statements that could confuse other readers. Folder support, the kind you want, is not in either the free or paid versions of TiVo Desktkop. The folders talked about in the paid version, as you have learned, are something else entirely.

Now to change the subject. Have you checked out the discussions in the developer's corner? Video playback support in HME is being reverse engineered as we speak. What you want, as a new python, dot net or Java application may be coming very soon. Or the new capabilities may be added to pytivo or Galleon. Stay tuned.


----------



## saberman

CuriousMark said:


> At the moment that means Galleon or pyTivo. Folder support is often requested, so I hope TiVo will get around to it sooner rather than later, but all we can do is guess about that.
> 
> I just wanted to correct statements that could confuse other readers. Folder support, the kind you want, is not in either the free or paid versions of TiVo Desktkop. The folders talked about in the paid version, as you have learned, are something else entirely.


The free 2.6.2 version has a tab in the Share Music, Phots and Videos section that is disabled. It allows you to list multiple folders. I understand that the folder support does not include sepearting sub-folders. But are you saying that if I list ten folders in the video tab of the plus version they will all appear as one to the Tivo?


----------



## CuriousMark

saberman said:


> The free 2.6.2 version has a tab in the Share Music, Photos and Videos section that is disabled. It allows you to list multiple folders. I understand that the folder support does not include separating sub-folders. But are you saying that if I list ten folders in the video tab of the plus version they will all appear as one to the Tivo?


Yes, the tab is grayed out, but if you look, you will see it is implemented using shortcuts for folders that are not set up as auto-transfers. In version 2.5 shortcuts were used to add folders outside of My TiVo Recordings. So that still works in 2.6.2 free. Simply add a shortcut in My TiVo Recordings to any other folder containing Video you want to be able to browse from the TiVo and it will work. There are a couple of gotcha's though. First, you can't have a shortcut in the other video folder pointing back at My TiVo Recordings or you will get multiple listings. Second, it is still presented on the TiVo as a single large flat list without decent grouping.

In plus, folders listed in that tab show up on the TiVo as part of the single flat listing UNLESS those folders are set up as auto-transfers. if set up as auto-transfer, the selected number of shows will be transferred to the TiVo automatically and show up in the now playing list in their own group. When you browse to the computer, the auto-transfer folder will not show at all, but when you delete a show from the group on the TiVo, the next one in line will autotransfer to keep the group on the TiVo full. (full means whatever number you have picked in advance)


----------



## W Auggie H

cambler said:


> Is there a known issue with WMV files coming down to an S3/HD?
> 
> I've got a bunch of non-DRM WMV files, but any time I try to transfer one, I get the "Please wait..." logo for about three minutes and then my S3 simply reboots on its own.
> 
> Sometimes the transfer sticks in the "to do" list even though it doesn't show up in the list, making all other transfers queue up behind the "phantom" transfer and I have to do a manual reset to clear it.
> 
> Annoying, to say the least.


I am also having problems with WMV files. For that matter, I am having problems with Divx and Xvid. I have a Plus license but I can't seem to get files to transfer to the TiVoHD. Do I still need to adhere to same resolution restrictions?


----------



## joysbox

ok, I have read through all of this, and since I am still at 2.3 (yeah, I know) should I even upgrade? The problems seem to outweigh the benefits - if any.


----------



## steve614

No need to upgrade as long as you use the Windows certificate updater.


----------



## Resist

So can I send my iPod music video's to my Tivo to view on my TV?


----------



## windracer

Only if they're not DRMed.


----------



## Julebarta

beeman65 said:


> I am getting this same problem. The 2.5 version is uninstalled and I ran the removal tool from Tivo's website and deleted the temp files. I run the 2.6.1 install and get this same error and can't find anything else to do. Any help? Thanks!


I am having the same problem. I see the error code everywhere but no solutions on how to fix it.

I have uninstalled the old version. 
Ran Tivo Clean up. 
Installed the script from MS, registered the script. 
Deleted all my temp files
Created another user account with administrator privileges. 
Called TIVO was told it was a Microsoft problem, called Microsoft and was told it was a Tivo problem. 
I am running Windows XP. And tried to download the new Tivo Desktop version 2.6.2

All with the same effect "Error Code 1245"

Other than completely wiping out my computer is there a way to fix this?

Please give list detailed directions if you know how to fix this.

Thank you


----------



## berkshires

What is the latest TD version that runs under windows 98 (se) and how can I download it?


----------



## morac

I think it was like version 1.3, but I have no idea where you could get that.

I would recommend upgrading from windows 98 as it's no longer supported by anyone (not even Microsoft) and there are a number of critical flaws in 98 that can allow people to remotely gain control of your computer.


----------



## digger69

TiVoPony said:


> For customers who are using an older operating system (e.g. Windows 2000) and cannot update to Desktop 2.6.1, there is a separate certificate updater available. http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=5CCB08F8-DEC4-4051-8F5B-AF1D09BBEA9E



Link was bad for me. Found cert updater here:
[URL="http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/technicalsupport/helpwithtivofeatures/TiVoToGo_Troubleshooting.html#download%20certificate%20only"]http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/technicalsupport/helpwithtivofeatures/TiVoToGo_Troubleshooting.html#download%20certificate%20only


----------



## berkshires

morac said:


> I think it was like version 1.3, but I have no idea where you could get that.
> 
> I would recommend upgrading from windows 98 as it's no longer supported by anyone (not even Microsoft) and there are a number of critical flaws in 98 that can allow people to remotely gain control of your computer.


It would be convenient if I could use this old clunker a bit.

Any of the other programs (pyTiVo...) work under 98? Do I need a certain level of Java (and how do I check my Java version?)

Separate question:

Are any mpeg4 formats allowed to natively transfer back to the S3/HD and play, or is it only streaming at this point for MP4?


----------



## morac

pyTiVo may work under 98. It depends on whether or not the Python Interpreter can be installed under 98.

I guess the main question is what are you trying to do? If you are trying to transfer shows off the TiVo, you can just use the TiVo's built in web site. If you are trying to transfer shows to the TiVo then you'll need a program.

As for your last question, at this point MPEG4 can only be streamed to the TiVo, not transferred (unless it's converted to MPEG2 first).


----------



## berkshires

morac said:


> I guess the main question is what are you trying to do? If you are trying to transfer shows off the TiVo, you can just use the TiVo's built in web site. If you are trying to transfer shows to the TiVo then you'll need a program.


Both, so I need a program. While this is a temporary convenience most likely, since I can't get TD to work on my XP machine after the cert. expired, getting into alternatives would benefit me in general.


----------



## wmcbrine

pyTivo should work under Windows 98. However, my suggestion would be to install Linux.


----------



## TiVoJerry

Julebarta said:


> I am having the same problem. I see the error code everywhere but no solutions on how to fix it.
> 
> I have uninstalled the old version.
> Ran Tivo Clean up.
> Installed the script from MS, registered the script.
> Deleted all my temp files
> Created another user account with administrator privileges.
> Called TIVO was told it was a Microsoft problem, called Microsoft and was told it was a Tivo problem.
> I am running Windows XP. And tried to download the new Tivo Desktop version 2.6.2
> 
> All with the same effect "Error Code 1245"
> 
> Other than completely wiping out my computer is there a way to fix this?
> 
> Please give list detailed directions if you know how to fix this.
> 
> Thank you


I passed this along to someone on the desktop team and he had this to say:

The fact that this post refers to application data folder path makes me wonder if you've changed the default to where desktop is being installed.

Basically, we need more information. Is this the first thing you see or do you get some of the install screens? Is there other text than 'Code = 1245'

Did you unzip the cleaner prior to running it? Running it from within the zip file doesn't work.
If you are running Vista, did you make sure to choose 'Run as adminstrator' when running the cleaner?


----------



## murrayandstacey

Hi, hopefully someone can help with this issue.
I have tried to install TIVO Desktop on two seperate PC's, both running Vista Home Prem. and received the same error message during the install:

*Error 1606. Could not access network location %APPDATA%\*

Any ideas? Thanks!

(Both PC's are connected to a home network along with two TIVO units. Install's were attempted with administrator access)


----------



## CuriousMark

murrayandstacey said:


> Hi, hopefully someone can help with this issue.
> I have tried to install TIVO Desktop on two seperate PC's, both running Vista Home Prem. and received the same error message during the install:
> 
> *Error 1606. Could not access network location %APPDATA%\*
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks!
> 
> (Both PC's are connected to a home network along with two TIVO units. Install's were attempted with administrator access)


What do you see when you open a command window and type 


Code:


echo %APPDATA%

You should see where the application data folder is stored on your computer. If it is not on a local drive, or the usual place that it belongs in the Documents and Settings/(userd) folder (where (userid) is your login name) then that may be the problem.


----------



## saberman

murrayandstacey said:


> Hi, hopefully someone can help with this issue.
> I have tried to install TIVO Desktop on two seperate PC's, both running Vista Home Prem. and received the same error message during the install:
> 
> *Error 1606. Could not access network location %APPDATA%\*
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks!
> 
> (Both PC's are connected to a home network along with two TIVO units. Install's were attempted with administrator access)


%APPDATA% maps to C:\Users\[loggin id]\AppData in Vista. If you are logged in as the Administrator it would be C:\Users\Administrator\AppData. (Please note that if you run %APPDATA%\ it will open explorer to Desktop\Administrator\AppData\ but this is really C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\.)

When you ran the installation for TiVo Desktop did you get the popup that said you needed a higher level of access? If you didn't get that try right clicking on the TiVo Desktop installation package and selecting Run as an Administrator -- even if you are logged in as the Administrator.


----------



## murrayandstacey

CuriousMark said:


> What do you see when you open a command window and type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo &#37;APPDATA%
> 
> You should see where the application data folder is stored on your computer. If it is not on a local drive, or the usual place that it belongs in the Documents and Settings/(userd) folder (where (userid) is your login name) then that may be the problem.


CuriuosMark and Saberman --- Thank you for your quick reply!
When I ran echo at the command prompt the path shown was the c drive (c:\Users\Murray Admin> )

I also tried running the TIVO 2.7 exe in the admin account, right clicking and using "run as administrator". I got the same result. Any other ideas would be appreciated. Again, thanks for your quick replies!

Also -- I just browsed the appdata folder. In the folder "Local" a folder for Tivo Desktop was created however it is empty. I don't know it that helps or not.


----------



## saberman

murrayandstacey said:


> When I ran echo at the command prompt the path shown was the c drive (c:\Users\Murray Admin> ).


First was the actually path "C:\Users\Murray Admin\AppData" or what you typed above? If it was what you typed above there is a problem with your settings.

If it is what I typed above the problem maybe the space in the user name.

Did you post this problem in the TiVo help forum on TiVo.com:
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displayrootposts?msgBoardID=10157334


----------



## murrayandstacey

saberman said:


> First was the actually path "C:\Users\Murray Admin\AppData" or what you typed above? If it was what you typed above there is a problem with your settings.
> 
> If it is what I typed above the problem maybe the space in the user name.
> 
> Did you post this problem in the TiVo help forum on TiVo.com:
> 
> It was what I typed above. The following is a cut/paste from the command prompt:
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Murray Admin>echo %APPDATA%
> %APPDATA%
> 
> C:\Users\Murray Admin>
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I just posted this problem on the TIVO forums. I will try that and post any responses back here as well.
> 
> Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## saberman

murrayandstacey said:


> saberman said:
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Users\Murray Admin>echo %APPDATA%
> %APPDATA%
> 
> C:\Users\Murray Admin>
> 
> 
> 
> What is happening is that echo is printing the literal %APPDATA% instead of the value.
> 
> The value of %APPDATA% is part of your systems settings. If you open a cmd window and issue the SET command without any arguments you will see all of the current settings for your session.
Click to expand...


----------



## murrayandstacey

saberman said:


> murrayandstacey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is happening is that echo is printing the literal %APPDATA% instead of the value.
> 
> The value of %APPDATA% is part of your systems settings. If you open a cmd window and issue the SET command without any arguments you will see all of the current settings for your session.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes more sense. I did not quite understand the value (or lack of) it was returning!
> 
> The %APPDATA% portion from the set cmd is as follows:
> 
> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> SystemDrive=C:
> SystemRoot=C:\Windows
> TEMP=C:\Users\MURRAY~1\AppData\Local\Temp
> TMP=C:\Users\MURRAY~1\AppData\Local\Temp
> 
> There might be a problem with one of the registry keys. I was checking a reply on the TIVO.com forum. The potential problem might be:
> 
> In HKU\Sxxxxx\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders (2)
> The value in one of the \Sxxxxx\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders key for AppData is %APPDATA%
> (Missing the %USERPROFILE%\ ) --- Could this be the problem???
> All the other values within do contain %USERPROFILE%\
Click to expand...


----------



## saberman

murrayandstacey said:


> saberman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The %APPDATA% portion from the set cmd is as follows:
> 
> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> SystemDrive=C:
> SystemRoot=C:\Windows
> TEMP=C:\Users\MURRAY~1\AppData\Local\Temp
> TMP=C:\Users\MURRAY~1\AppData\Local\Temp
> 
> There might be a problem with one of the registry keys. I was checking a reply on the TIVO.com forum. The potential problem might be:
> 
> In HKU\Sxxxxx\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders (2)
> The value in one of the \Sxxxxx\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders key for AppData is %APPDATA%
> (Missing the %USERPROFILE%\ ) --- Could this be the problem???
> All the other values within do contain %USERPROFILE%\
> 
> 
> 
> The APPDATA entry would be at the top of the list. You need to scroll up after issuing the SET command (or use SET APPDATA instead of SET). You should see something like:
> APPDATA=C:\Users\MURRY~1\AppData
> 
> >Folders key for AppData is %APPDATA%
> 
> That does not look right. It should be: %USERPROFILE%\AppData
Click to expand...


----------



## murrayandstacey

saberman said:


> murrayandstacey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The APPDATA entry would be at the top of the list. You need to scroll up after issuing the SET command (or use SET APPDATA instead of SET). You should see something like:
> APPDATA=C:\Users\MURRY~1\AppData
> 
> >Folders key for AppData is %APPDATA%
> 
> That does not look right. It should be: %USERPROFILE%\AppData
> 
> 
> 
> Good News!
> It was the registry key after all!!! I changed it and the install went smoothly after that. Now I will change the key on the other PC as well. Any idea of why that occured on two PC's? Pretty puzzeling (and annoying).
> 
> Thaks for all your help!
Click to expand...


----------



## saberman

murrayandstacey said:


> Any idea of why that occured on two PC's? Pretty puzzeling (and annoying).


Did you get both machines with Vista installed?

What software did you install before trying to install TiVo Desktop?

It sounds like something was trying to read the registery setting for AppData and set it instead.

BTW, the bad registry setting should have affected a lot of other applications.


----------



## Healthnicity

You said:
Hey all,

For customers who are using an older operating system (e.g. Windows 2000) and cannot update to Desktop 2.6.1, there is a separate certificate updater available. (URL here) You'll find the link for this updater on this page. It's listed under the first 'step' on the page.

Cheers,
Pony

My response:
The URL to the Certificate Updater is broken. (I was not able to post it here as the Thread won't let me as a new poster.) Is this not available anymore or has the URL changed? I'm using TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 on Windows 2000. Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TivoDesktopCertificateUpdate.zip


----------

